#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм имеет корни в до арийской Индии?

## Дмитрон

"Будда был шраманом, «муни», основателем и последователем неведического и небрахманского учения, *корни которого нельзя проследить в ведической религии*. Истоки шраманских течений уходят в доведическую и доарийскую эпоху индийской культуры. Муни, яти и вратьи ведической эры были продолжателями отшельнической традиции хараппской культуры, и высшей точкой этого движения явилось возникновение буддизма в 6-м веке до н.э. [161А]"

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/misc/studies.html#r_toc6


Почитал на Дхамма.ру про причины падения буддизма в Индии, и наткнулся на интересную версию, описанную выше.

В свое время из университетского курса знаю, что до арийцев в Индии были развитые цивилизации. Хараппа и Мохенджо даро.

Существуют ли признаки возникновения буддизма в историческом смысле в Хараппской цивилизации?

На мой взгляд арийцы привнесли на территорию Индии основной свой принцип кастовости, который буддизм не признает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Будда был шраманом, «муни», основателем и последователем неведического и небрахманского учения, *корни которого нельзя проследить в ведической религии*. Истоки шраманских течений уходят в доведическую и доарийскую эпоху индийской культуры. Муни, яти и вратьи ведической эры были продолжателями отшельнической традиции хараппской культуры, и высшей точкой этого движения явилось возникновение буддизма в 6-м веке до н.э. [161А]"
> 
> .


Потомки доарийского населения во времена Будды (да и в дальнейшем) в землю ниц падали, только услышав приближения шагов арьяс. И то это те, чьи предки дасьями стали.
Остальные в джунглях жили, и их даже за людей не считали.




> "Существуют ли признаки возникновения буддизма в историческом смысле в Хараппской цивилизации?
> .


Этих цивилизаций практически не было уже при вторжении диких кочевников (предков этих самых арьяс), за долго до рождения Будды Шакьямуни.



> "На мой взгляд арийцы привнесли на территорию Индии основной свой принцип кастовости, который буддизм не признает.


Варны (с глубоким семейно-готровым делением) были  у мирских последователей Будды, даже во время расцвета Учения Будды в Индиях.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

"Одна из самых крупных скульптур, найденных в Мохенджо-Даро, представляет собой погрудное изображение бородатого мужчины с крупными, схематичными чертами лица. На этом лице доминируют длинные полузакрытые глаза, зрачки которых сведены к переносице, что, по всей видимости, должно означать самосозерцание. Мужчина одет в перекинутую через плечо мантию с орнаментом, его голову украшает лента с пряжкой на лбу. Считается, что этот бюст изображает жреца или божество."


http://miro101.ru/index.php/10-klass...okhendzho-daro

На шравака похож.

----------

Ассаджи (15.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Одна из самых крупных скульптур, найденных в Мохенджо-Даро, представляет собой погрудное изображение бородатого мужчины с крупными, схематичными чертами лица. На этом лице доминируют длинные полузакрытые глаза, зрачки которых сведены к переносице, что, по всей видимости, должно означать самосозерцание. Мужчина одет в перекинутую через плечо мантию с орнаментом, его голову украшает лента с пряжкой на лбу. Считается, что этот бюст изображает жреца или божество."
> 
> 
> На шравака похож.


Посмотрите хотябы здесь, особенно  на географию и даты:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

(п.с. _на шравака похож_(с) - это уже даже не смешно  :Facepalm: )

----------


## Дмитрон

> Этих цивилизаций практически не было уже при вторжении диких кочевников (предков этих самых арьяс), за долго до рождения Будды Шакьямуни.


"За несколько веков до появления в долине реки Ганг арийцев хараппская цивилизация переживала серьёзный кризис, сопровождавшийся различными болезнями среди населения. Особенно была распространена малярия. Факт массового заболевания людей малярией подтверждается анализом костных останков жителей хараппских поселений. Возможно, значительную роль в упадке культуры сыграли и климатические изменения (вероятно, их причины связаны с изменением русла Ганга, частыми наводнениями, землетрясениями). Процесс гибели городов хараппской цивилизации занял несколько столетий. Причины упадка этой цивилизации по-прежнему вызывают множество споров. Известно, что города хараппской культуры постепенно беднели, приходили в упадок и разрушались. Первоначально в них практически исчезли власть и порядок. На запрещённых для строительства местах возводились небольшие хижины, прямо посреди улицы сооружались гончарные печи, улицы застраивались мелкими лавочками и прилавками, как бы мы сейчас сказали, торговыми точками или ларьками. Что же касается международных связей, то они оказались прерванными; цивилизация оказалась в стагнации и стала распадаться на локальные культуры.

Генезис древнеиндийской культуры.

Язык культуры и ведическая литература

В середине II тысячелетия до н. э. на территорию Индии проникли кочевые племена ариев. Само слово арий является производным от санскритского корня рь, или ри, – находящийся в движении пастух или хозяин стада. Первоначально арии жили в небольших укреплённых поселениях, которые невозможно назвать городами. Однако в последующем арийцы утвердились в данном регионе и основали настоящие города. Именно арийцы привнесли в Индию религию, называемую сейчас индуизмом. Индуизм зародился в районе междуречья рек Ганг и Джамна. *По сути эта религия вобрала в себя религиозные представления как хараппской, так и арийской культур."*

http://studopedia.ru/view_kulturologia.php?id=41

По всей видимости арии довершили упадок хараппской цивилизации, но и многое у нее и переняли.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "
> По всей видимости арии довершили упадок хараппской цивилизации, но и многое у нее и переняли.


Ладно считайте, как хотите. Особенно если на датировки даже не обращаете внимание.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Посмотрите хотябы здесь, особенно  на географию и даты:
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...86%D0%B8%D1%8F
> 
> (п.с. _на шравака похож_(с) - это уже даже не смешно )


"Закат индской цивилизации приходится на XVIII—XVII века до н. э. В это время основная масса дравидского населения сдвигается на юго-восток (на территории Пакистана остаются только предки народа брауи) и утрачивает былой уровень развития. Вероятно, это было вызвано ухудшением природных условий. Последний удар по носителям цивилизации нанесло, вероятно, вторжение ариев."

Из ссылки.
На мой взгляд пастухи арии не могли сразу создать цивилизацию, это как вторжение варваров в Рим, которые, как известно, в последствии многое от Рима переняли.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На мой взгляд пастухи арии не могли сразу создать цивилизацию, это как вторжение варваров в Рим, которые, как известно, в последствии многое от Рима переняли.


И не создали они её сразу.  Индийская культура прошла очень длительный период развития. 
 Продвижение арийских племён в Индии было не молниеносным, а растянутым на тысячелетие. Первые очаги арьянской ранней культуры возникли намного северней и немного западней современной Индии. 
Что касается контактов с индской, то нет даже фактов соприкосновения арьев с ней. 
К тому же арьяс, судя по всему, только себя людьми считали, остальных всякими демонами и дурачками.  Даже намного позже во время вторжений Македонского они изначально греков за людей не признали.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

> И не создали они её сразу.  Индийская культура прошла очень длительный период развития. 
>  Продвижение арийских племён в Индии было не молниеносным, а растянутым на тысячелетие. Первые очаги арьянской ранней культуры возникли намного северней и немного западней современной Индии. 
> Что касается контактов с индской, то нет даже фактов соприкосновения арьев с ней. 
> К тому же арьяс, судя по всему, только себя людьми считали, остальных всякими демонами и дурачками.  Даже намного позже во время вторжений Македонского они изначально греков за людей не признали.


Первое соприкосновение вероятно было кшатриями-войнами.
Общеизвестно, что войны без женщин в походы ходили, например то же Македонский, и часто брали из местных женщин, иногда в жены. От них потомство могло перенять некоторые культурные особенности харрапчан. 

То, что привнесли брахманы, возможно не принималось потомками кшатриев и местных женщин, так как они не совсем вписываются в кастовую систему. Что впоследствии могло выразится а отторжении брахманских идей.

Чисто теория.
Не утверждаю, что было именно так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Первое соприкосновение вероятно было кшатриями-войнами....
> .


Ну не сходиться соприкосновение с харапской археологической культурой по датировкам.

 Кочевники всегда всем родом шли, что и в гимнах вед даже отражено. 
Греки уже, так сказать, воинской культурой обладали.

Ну вообщем и я не утверждаю, эти времена они довольно тёмные.

Сам просто немного интересуюсь развитием индоевропейских языков, больше чем харапской археологической культурой и прочими архидревностями  :Smilie:  

Вот возможно Вам будет интересна лекция Алексея Васильева, о "языках буддизма", там есть интересные научные сведения и по истории, в довольно доступной форме:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну не сходиться соприкосновение с харапской археологической культурой по датировкам.
> 
>  Кочевники всегда всем родом шли, что и в гимнах вед даже отражено. 
> Греки уже, так сказать, воинской культурой обладали.
> 
> Ну вообщем и я не утверждаю, эти времена они довольно тёмные.
> 
> Сам просто немного интересуюсь развитием индоевропейских языков, больше чем харапской археологической культурой и прочими архидревностями  
> 
> ...


К сожалению, ютуб заблокирован в КНР.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К сожалению, ютуб заблокирован в КНР.


Жаль.
Вставил видео в сообщение, но наверное это мало поможет.

----------


## Максим&

> "Одна из самых крупных скульптур, найденных в Мохенджо-Даро, представляет собой погрудное изображение бородатого мужчины с крупными, схематичными чертами лица. На этом лице доминируют длинные полузакрытые глаза, зрачки которых сведены к переносице, что, по всей видимости, должно означать самосозерцание. Мужчина одет в перекинутую 
> 
> На шравака похож.





Вполне такой себе респектабелтный городской абориген:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну не сходиться соприкосновение с харапской археологической культурой по датировкам.


У некоторых сходиться.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вполне такой себе респектабелтный городской абориген:-)


По мне так это совсем не монголоид, а пенджабец или дравид, тамил.

Монголоидный череп с Непала мог появиться. И тогда приключенцы были.

----------


## Максим&

Но не знаю, почему у Мани Джоша корни шраманства не прослеживаются в ведизме. Если ступени варнашрамы существовали ко времени Будды, а вероятно так и было, то аскетические традиции уже были известны. Другое дело, что все было подчинено родовому укладу и традиции- вырастить сына, посадить дерево, построить дом, ну а потом только можно и к медитации приступить. Шраманы же сломали эту тенденцию, но возможно это связано с развившимся индивидуализмом не только в ведийском мире, а вообще по всей ойкумене.

----------


## Максим&

> По мне так это совсем не монголоид, а пенджабец или дравид, тамил.
> 
> Монголоидный череп с Непала мог появиться. И тогда приключенцы были.


А помне так и не медитатор.

----------


## Максим&

Подруга вот тоже с тех мест. Разрез глаз видимо рассовая особенность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У некоторых сходиться. 
> 
> ]


Да, особенно у тех, кто ориентирован на максимальное удревление индуизма.
Сами знаете такую черту характера как у самих учёных индусов, так и у велико-британских колонизаторов.

(индусские ученики ув. А. Бэшема правда ещё дальше пошли, у них арьяс это автохтонное, коренное население Индии, естественно индуисты, говорящие на классическом санскрите - ещё со времён царя Гороха, или всемирного потопа, или что у них там самым древним считается  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Максим&

> Да, особенно у тех, кто ориентирован на максимальное удревление индуизма.
> Сами знаете такую черту характера как у самих индусов, так и у велико-британских колонизаторов.
> 
> (индуские ученики ув. А. Бэшема правда ещё дальше пошли, у них арьяс это автохтонное, коренное население Индии, естественно индуисты, говорящие на классическом санскрите - ещё со времён царя Гороха, или всемирного потопа, или что у них там самым древним считается  )


Мы кажется не о фантастике тут, а о том что арийцы это не какое-то там оторванное и обособленное племя. А целые группы племён пастухов-кочевников. И волны нашествий могли идти действительно столетиями как в той же римской империи.
А 2000 лет до н.э это уже и не глубокая древность. Мы же здесь не говорим о том, что в это время была составлена вся Ригведа со всей сложившейся ритуалистикой. Это оставим на усмотрение гордых индусов:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы кажется не о фантастике тут, а о том что арийцы это не какое-то там оторванное и обособленное племя. А целые группы племён пастухов-кочевников. И волны нашествий могли идти действительно столетиями как в той же римской империи.
> А 2000 лет до н.э это уже и не глубокая древность. Мы же здесь не говорим о том, что в это время была составлена вся Ригведа со всей сложившейся ритуалистикой. Это оставим на усмотрение гордых индусов:-)


Ну да полностью согласен.

Только, вот римская империя раннего средневековья, это даже в современном понимании - определённая культура и цивилизации.
Тогда, как харапская и прочие артефакты очень глубоких древностей,  тоже называется _культура_ , но только в смысле археологическая.
(это конечно если о фантастике не говорить и гордость индусам оставить  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Максим&

> Ну да полностью согласен.
> 
> Только, вот римская империя раннего средневековья, это даже в современном понимании - определённая культура и цивилизации.
> Тогда, как харапская и прочие артефакты очень глубоких древностей,  тоже называется _культура_ , но только в смысле археологическая.
> (это конечно если о фантастике не говорить и гордость индусам оставить  )


Мы вообще что обсуждаем и какой в этом смысл.  Древность емеет такое благодатное свойство, что вокруг неё можно выстраивать какие угодно теории. 
К тому же согласно этой сутте корни буддизма гораздо глубже.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...utta-01-sv.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы вообще что обсуждаем и какой в этом смысл.  Древность емеет такое благодатное свойство, что вокруг неё можно выстраивать какие угодно теории. 
> ]


Обсуждается возможность воздействия индской(харапской) археологической культуры, конкретно на буддизм или на диких арьяс(тех времён) в целом.
На буддизм, имхо, невозможно хотябы в силу отстояния, во времени, на минимум! 1500 лет. Географию можно даже и не учитывать.


Что касается арьяс в целом, то они ещё долго дикими оставались и после прохода долины Инда. Первые очаги, того что можно назвать хоть как-то культурой или цивилизацией, у арьяс возникли намного северней и западней (современная Средняя Азия и Иран).
И лишь потом, уже намного ближе ко времени Будды, мы имеем культуры на территории севера Индии, причём чисто арийско-ведические.

----------

Shus (16.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Обсуждается возможность воздействия индской(харапской) археологической культуры, конкретно на буддизм или на диких арьяс в целом.
> На буддизм, имхо, невозможно хотябы в силу отстояния, во времени, на минимум! 1500 лет.
> 
> Что касается арьяс в целом, то они ещё долго дикими оставались и после прохода долины Инда. Первые очаги, того что можно назвать хоть как-то культурой или цивилизацией, у арьяс возникли намного северней и западней (современная Средняя Азия и Иран).


Возможно так.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> К тому же арьяс, судя по всему, только себя людьми считали, остальных всякими демонами и дурачками.  Даже намного позже во время вторжений Македонского они изначально греков за людей не признали.


То, что они всех вокруг дурачками считали, не говорит о их высокой цивилизованности. Они были агрессивными захватчиками, имели мощную военную силу, и покоряли народы, которые могли быть гораздо цивилизованнее их в плане науки, искусства, ремесла и духовности. Точно так же, как позднее гунны и татаро-монголы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То, что они всех вокруг дурачками считали, не говорит о их высокой цивилизованности. Они были агрессивными захватчиками, имели мощную военную силу, и покоряли народы, которые могли быть гораздо цивилизованнее их в плане науки, искусства, ремесла и духовности. Точно так же, как позднее гунны и татаро-монголы.


Не совсем понял, а кто говорит о высокой цивилизованности диких арьяс (4000 лет назад и глубже) ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Не совсем понял, а кто говорит о высокой цивилизованности диких арьяс (4000 лет назад и глубже) ?


Высокой цивилизованности, относительно автохтонных народов индийского субконтинента. Вы вроде говорили, или мне показалось?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Высокой цивилизованности, относительно автохтонных народов индийского субконтинента. Вы вроде говорили, или мне показалось?


Вы точно тему читали ?

Нар. вот это сообщение:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post749578

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вы точно тему читали ?


Я про это:




> Потомки доарийского населения во времена Будды (да и в дальнейшем) в землю ниц падали, только услышав приближения шагов арьяс. И то это те, чьи предки дасьями стали.
> Остальные в джунглях жили, и их даже за людей не считали.


Возможно, что не в джунглях жили, а превосходили культурой и цивилизацией арьев, до того как арьи вторглись на их земли.

----------


## Дмитрон

"Драви́ды — народы, населяющие главным образом Южную Индию (на территории Пакистана остались только брагуи) и говорящие на дравидийских языках (входящих в гипотетическую ностратическую макросемью). Антропологически дравиды настолько отличаются от остального населения Индии, что многие исследователи выделяют их в отдельную расу.
К дравидам относятся телугу, или андхра (44 млн человек по оценке 1967 г., в настоящее время более 80 млн человек), тамилы (~70 млн человек, частично живут также на острове Шри-Ланка, в Малайзии, Мьянме и других странах Юго-Восточной Азии), малаяли (более 35 млн человек), каннара (44 млн человек), гонды (более 4 млн человек), тулу (около 1 млн человек), а также ряд малочисленных народов, во многом сохранивших ещё родоплеменной уклад и живущих в основном в горных и лесных районах: ораоны, тоды, кота, курумба, бадага, байга и др.
Предполагают, что дравиды входили в состав древнего (доарийского) населения Индии. По мнению многих учёных, предками дравидов в 3—2 тысячелетии до н. э. была создана Хараппская цивилизация. В свою очередь, дравидийские народы сами по себе также можно считать пришлыми по отношению к индийским народам австралоидной расы: их остатками предположительно являются носители языков мунда, андаманских языков и языка ведда.
В кастовой системе Индии и Шри-Ланки представители дравидийских народов традиционно относились к низшим кастам. Несмотря на это, смешение между представителями индоарийских и дравидийских народов зашло так далеко, что генетики не считают возможным провести между ними чёткое различие. Причина в том, что связанные с ритуальной чистотой запреты на общение с представителями низших каст не препятствовали сексуальному насилию и внебрачному сексу с их представителями. По этой причине изучение истории дравидийских народов в Индии непопулярно, а сама гипотеза о дравидийском происхождении Хараппской цивилизации вызвала протесты у националистически настроенных историков-индийцев. *С другой стороны, именно по причине длительного кастового угнетения многие влиятельные предводители новообразованных религиозных движений и сект современной Индии являются выходцами из дравидийских народов."
*
http://ru-wiki.ru/wiki/%D0%94%D1%80%...B8%D0%B4%D1%8B

"14 января 2009 НАГПУР, Индия – более чем 50 лет назад, автор конституции Индии Б. Р. Амбедкар, основавший буддийское общественно-политическое движение, которое по мнение многих, теперь готово действовать через г-жу Маявати, главу правительства штата Уттар-Прадеш, самого густонаселенного штата Индии. Далиты надеются, что буддизм поможет им организовать политический эшелон в Индии. И Амбедкар и Маявати – выходцы из так называемой касты “неприкасаемых”, более известной под названием далиты (сломанные люди). Именно в этом центральном индийском городе Амбедкар обратился в буддизм наряду с миллионом своих последователей 14 октября 1956 года. Маявати публично не говорит о своих религиозных взглядах, но буддисты ожидают, что она как последователь Амбедкара осуществит его мечту, и буддисты-далиты станут равноправными гражданами на земле Будды. Маявати, которая причислена журналом «Форбс» к самым влиятельным женщинам мира, уже заявила о своих амбициях стать премьер-министром Индии, и собирается приять участие в общих выборах в первой половине этого года.

“Мы стали буддистами в 1956 году, но мы все еще сталкиваемся с большой дискриминацией, несправедливостью и насилием”, – сказал Девдас Годешвар, перед внушительной ступой «Deekshabhoomi», построенный на месте исторического обращения Амбедкара в буддизм вместе с множеством его последователей. Памятник построен в стиле известной ступы в Санчи, воздвигнутой в третьем веке до н. э. императором Ашокой, который отверг индуизм и стал буддистом. После того буддизм процветал в Индии до седьмого столетия н. э., потом начал медленно исчезать, главным образом вследствие мощного индуистского возрождения. Как раз тогда, когда буддизм распространялся в Тибете, на Дальнем Востоке и Юго-Восточной Азии, его последователи в Индии подвергались преследованиям. Однако буддизм продолжает часто напоминать о себе в Индии через руины внушительных ступ и монастырей, скульптуры, через многие философские понятия и учения, типа отказа от насилия. Кроме далитов (их также называют нео-буддистами), большие общины буддистов проживают в гималайских штатах Уттараканд, Химачал-Прадеш, Сикким и Аруначал-Прадеш, где их вытесняет напористый индуизм. В современной Индии, в то время как нападения индусских воинствующих группировок на мусульманские и христианские меньшинства привлекли внимание индийских и международных СМИ, злодеяния в отношении буддистов остаются незамеченными, главным образом, потому что нападениям подвергаются представители самых низших ступеней кастового общества."

http://buddha.by/vozrozhdenie-buddizma-v-indii

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я про это:
> Сообщение от Владимир Николаевич:
> _Потомки доарийского населения во времена Будды (да и в дальнейшем) в землю ниц падали, только услышав приближения шагов арьяс. И то это те, чьи предки дасьями стали.
> Остальные в джунглях жили, и их даже за людей не считали._(с)
> 
> Возможно, что не в джунглях жили, а превосходили культурой и цивилизацией арьев, до того как арьи вторглись на их земли.


Понял.
Но как Вы знаете между вторжением арьяс в Индии и временем жизни Будды Шакьямуни прошли тысячелетия. 

Судя по ранним буддийским, джайнским и эпическим индуисским текста, во время Будды (и даже позже) отношение к остаткам местных народов было на уровне: _аманусо, дасья, дурвасья, ракшаса_. 
 Причём не факт, что они вообще на севере Индии были, в частности в бассейне реки Ганга. 

Если же брать более раннее время 2500 до н. эры и глубже, то да, чтото было конкретно в долине Инда. И на момент прохода арьяс эта культуры практически не существовала. Следов соприкосновения вообще не выявлено,  даже  городища не содержат следов штурма и т.п. Скорее всего индская культура пришла к закату вместе с шумерской и другими соседними культурами под воздействием какихто других причин, чем двигающиеся (для них с севера) племена\роды арьяс.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "С другой стороны, именно по причине длительного кастового угнетения многие влиятельные предводители новообразованных религиозных движений и сект современной Индии являются выходцами из дравидийских народов]


Поймите это современная политика. Движения неприкасаемых, преобразования в другие религии, коммунистические, социалистические, националистические и др. идеи....

В Индии тысячи народностей, и каждая пуп Джамбудвипы  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Если же брать более раннее время 2500 до н. эры и глубже, то да, чтото было конкретно в долине Инда. И на момент прохода арьяс эта культуры практически не существовала. Следов соприкосновения вообще не выявлено,  даже  городища не содержат следов штурма и т.п. Скорее всего индская культура пришла к закату вместе с шумерской и другими соседними культурами под воздействием какихто других причин, чем двигающиеся (для них с севера) племена\роды арьяс.


"Испанцы заразили индейцев язвой
Исследование, законченное на этой неделе специалистами из Сент-Луиса, США, пролило свет на историю происхождения и распространения одного из самых загадочных и коварных врагов человека - бактерии Helicobacter pylori, сообщает BBC. По мнению ученых, в Америку ее привезли конкистадоры, которые, в свою очередь, подцепили ее от "домашней живности".
Ученые исследовали генетические признаки бактерий из разных уголков мира, сравнивая второстепенные, не несущие основной нагрузки гены. Основываясь на полученных результатах, специалисты установили, что американские бактерии отличаются от азиатских, а ведь именно из Азии через существовавший тогда перешеек между Камчаткой и Аляской в Америку проникли будущие индейцам. По мнению профессора Дугласа Берга, Helicobacter pylori завезли в Америку европейцы всего лишь около 500 лет назад.
Интересные закономерности проявились и в вопросе происхождения бактерий. В Европе бактерии передавались от мышей, тогда как в Азии - от кошек и свиней. При проведении эксперимента этих животных можно было легко заразить человеческими бактериями, что указывает на то, что именно они "наградили" человечество опасным микробом. Ученые отметили, что, Helicobacter pylori поразил человечество уже давно: его признаки были обнаружены у египетских мумий.
Сегодня ученые знают, что Helicobacter pylori является причиной возникновения язвы желудка, а ведь совсем недавно в этом обвиняли нерегулярное питание, алкоголь и стресс. Эти факторы, конечно, важны для развития болезни, но они не являются определяющими. Носителями этого микроба являются до половины населения планеты, а под влиянием неблагоприятных условий он легко провоцирует начало болезни."

http://www.rostovurolog.ru/archive/medindex3554.html

Полагаю пастухи арии могли занести бактерии и заразить местных.По аналогии.

----------


## Максим&

> "С другой стороны, именно по причине длительного кастового угнетения многие влиятельные предводители новообразованных религиозных движений и сект современной Индии являются выходцами из дравидийских народов]


Вы что, вступили в борьбу за права человека и против дескриминации социальных низов? :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы что, вступили в борьбу за права человека и против дескриминации социальных низов? :-)


Вы понимаете, что буддизм принципиально отличается от индуизма, системно.
Вот вероятно это же и в древней Индии было.
Почему кшатрии, потому, что только им не было предписано варновая эндогамия, они были смешаны с другими. Это вероятно и было причиной противодействия брахманизму.
Они не совсем вписывались в кастово-варновую систему.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы что, вступили в борьбу за права человека и против дескриминации социальных низов? :-)


Вообще то, имею крамольную мысль, что именно в среде "преобразованных" Индии создаётся будущее современного буддизма :-)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы понимаете, что буддизм принципиально отличается от индуизма, системно.
> Вот вероятно это же и в древней Индии было.
> Почему кшатрии, потому, что только им не было предписано варновая эндогамия, они были смешаны с другими. Это вероятно и было причиной противодействия брахманизму.
> Они не совсем вписывались в кастово-варновую систему.


Так не было ещё никакого индуизма в период Будды, и жёстких варно-кастовых рамок ещё не было. Шудры( Нанды) даже царями становились.
А не совсем вписываться это как?  Полторы тысячи лет существовать включенным в эту систему это вам не это:-)  Джайны вон до сих пор благоденствуют. 
Строгие варновые законы и все такое,отображенные в Ману, Архашастре и т.д. это скорее идеальные модели к которым должен стремиться каждый по мнению авторов этих трактатов. В жизни все было гораздо гибче.

----------


## Максим&

> Вообще то, имею крамольную мысль, что именно в среде "преобразованных" Индии создаётся будущее современного буддизма :-)


Ну развейте уже мысль, ибо я далёк от того что там у индийских "преобразованцев" происходит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну развейте уже мысль, ибо я далёк от того что там у индийских "преобразованцев" происходит.


Она ж крамольная :-)
И не по теме.
Если в общем, насколько понимаю: получают современное образования, обустраивают бизнес, сильные контакты с Тхеравадой (сейчас больше со Шри-Ланкой), японцы довольно с ранних пор с ними работу ведут, сейчас уже приобщаются и к северному буддизму. Базовое мировоззрение им менять (как западникам) практически не нужно, индийское окружение этому также по сути способствует, буддисты уже в третьем-четвёртом поколении, семьи большие, назад к индуизму дороги нет, ну и т.д.
И самое главное ещё раз подчеркну: есть возможность, как непосредственного  контакта с Учителями и наставниками практически всех традиций, так и получения современного образования.
Если кратко, то както так :-)

(п.с. если по теме, то за ними скорее будущее,  чем прошлое (имхо конечно))

----------

Максим& (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так не было ещё никакого индуизма в период Будды, и жёстких варно-кастовых рамок ещё не было. Шудры( Нанды) даже царями становились.
> А не совсем вписываться это как?  Полторы тысячи лет существовать включенным в эту систему это вам не это:-)  Джайны вон до сих пор благоденствуют. 
> Строгие варновые законы и все такое,отображенные в Ману, Архашастре и т.д. это скорее идеальные модели к которым должен стремиться каждый по мнению авторов этих трактатов. В жизни все было гораздо гибче.


"Аборигены, безусловно, ненавидели пришельцев. По мнению Г. Ф. Ильина, воинственные арийцы были высокомерны, полны сознания своего превосходства, презрения ко всему местному населению. Часть побежденных перебили, оставшихся в живых оскорбительно называли «дасы», отобрали у них собственность, превратили их в неравноправных. Арии считали себя расой господ."

http://studopedia.ru/1_67023_varno-k...koni-manu.html

----------


## Максим&

> "Аборигены, безусловно, ненавидели пришельцев. По мнению Г. Ф. Ильина, воинственные арийцы были высокомерны, полны сознания своего превосходства, презрения ко всему местному населению. Часть побежденных перебили, оставшихся в живых оскорбительно называли «дасы», отобрали у них собственность, превратили их в неравноправных. Арии считали себя расой господ."
> 
> http://studopedia.ru/1_67023_varno-k...koni-manu.html


Извините, но я книги люблю, а не педии, там гораздо шире поле для сравнения, анализа и размышлений.
А дасом себя даже ланкийские цари называли, по отношению к Будде.

----------


## Shus

> "Аборигены, безусловно, ненавидели пришельцев. По мнению Г. Ф. Ильина, воинственные арийцы были высокомерны, полны сознания своего превосходства, презрения ко всему местному населению. Часть побежденных перебили, оставшихся в живых оскорбительно называли «дасы», отобрали у них собственность, превратили их в неравноправных. Арии считали себя расой господ."


Не, ну вобще капец... 
Вы как-то всему, что на заборе в интернете доверяете.
Вот вполне приличная книжка (в отличии от прошлых) с достаточно современными трактовками.
Кратко, почти конспективно, но в принципе все охвачено.
Бонгард-Левин Г.М. "Древняя Индия. История и культура".

P.S. А это для особых любителей Хараппы: http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/res...appanSeals.pdf

----------

Ассаджи (16.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

А вот интересно, был ли Ваш выбор буддизма продиктован тем, что принято считать, что Будда Шакьямуни был индо-арием. Типа мы тоже индоевропейцы и он наш человек.
Украинцы так утверждают, что Будда был украинцем из украинского племени будинов.)))

----------


## Максим&

> А вот интересно, был ли Ваш выбор буддизма продиктован тем, что принято считать, что Будда Шакьямуни был индо-арием. Типа мы тоже индоевропейцы и он наш человек.
> Украинцы так утверждают, что Будда был украинцем из украинского племени будинов.)))


Лично мой выбор был продиктован тем , что я раньше не замечал в нем такого детского сада и примитивизма, чтоб скатываться до сплетен насчёт украинцев и будинов. 
Как-то так.

----------

Ассаджи (16.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Лично мой выбор был продиктован тем , что я раньше не замечал в нем такого детского сада и примитивизма, чтоб скатываться до сплетен насчёт украинцев и будинов. 
> Как-то так.


Ну это я в новостях читал.
Не сплетни.
А тут на форуме периодически встречал такие мнения, описанные выше.

----------


## Won Soeng

Если коротко по теме, то Будда сказал, что ранее невиданные истины ему открылись.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

Сам же полагаю, что Учение надэтническое, не системное. Возникновение связано с социально-политическими явлениями тогдашнего общества.

Помню эпизод из фильма о Будде, где Сидхартха столкнулся впервые с отшельником. Этот типаж запал. В дальнейшем он и сам занимался отшельничеством.
Изначально полагал, что у кшатриев это могло быть вызвано не желанием учавствовать в войнах, что полагалось для их касты. Но потом предположил, что это может быть более древняя практика, не характерная для войнов кшатриев. Возможно традиция другой культуры.

----------


## Максим&

> Сам же полагаю, что Учение надэтническое, не системное. Возникновение связано с социально-политическими явлениями тогдашнего общества.
> 
> Помню эпизод из фильма о Будде, где Сидхартха столкнулся впервые с отшельником. Этот типаж запал. В дальнейшем он и сам занимался отшельничеством.
> Изначально полагал, что у кшатриев это могло быть вызвано не желанием учавствовать в войнах, что полагалось для их касты. Но потом предположил, что это может быть более древняя практика, не характерная для войнов кшатриев. Возможно традиция другой культуры.


Предпочитаю в Будде видеть Будду, а не социального реформатора.

----------

Won Soeng (16.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Она ж крамольная :-)
> И не по теме.
> Если в общем, насколько понимаю: получают современное образования, обустраивают бизнес, сильные контакты с Тхеравадой (сейчас больше со Шри-Ланкой), японцы довольно с ранних пор с ними работу ведут, сейчас уже приобщаются и к северному буддизму. Базовое мировоззрение им менять (как западникам) практически не нужно, индийское окружение этому также по сути способствует, буддисты уже в третьем-четвёртом поколении, семьи большие, назад к индуизму дороги нет, ну и т.д.
> И самое главное ещё раз подчеркну: есть возможность, как непосредственного  контакта с Учителями и наставниками практически всех традиций, так и получения современного образования.
> Если кратко, то както так :-)
> 
> (п.с. если по теме, то за ними скорее будущее,  чем прошлое (имхо конечно))


Я бы ихнее "будущее" предпочел бы видеть после преодаления всех варно-кастовых-подкастовых и т.п  барьерных явлений. Читал, книги правда советских времен и возможно что все изменилось, что эту кастовую барьерность ни сикхи не смогли преодолеть, ни даже христианские общины Индии. Агапе проводят разбившись по этим группам и не смешиваются, что для христианского духа нонсенс. Но возможно это местечковые пережитки и не сплошь так.
А вот что Корнев пишет о Шри-Ланке: 
Буддийская сангха в Шри-Ланке состоит из сект Сиам-никая, Амарапура-никая и Раманния-никая. Наиболее влиятельна и богата Сиам-никая (создана в 1762 г.), объединяющая около 14 тыс. монахов. Отличительной особенностью этой секты является то, что в ней представлены главным образом сингалы-землевладельцы, принадлежащие к высшей касте гойгама. С момента зарождения эта секта опиралась на кандийскую аристократию из подкасты радала и феодально-помещичью верхушку из касты гойгама.

Я допускаю, что возможно им так привычно, но претендовать на мировую рилигию такой буддизм не сможет. По отзывам русских бхикшу из ЮВА, что я прочёл на Тхеравада.ру, им достаточно сложно было вписаться в иную культурную среду, где самый заурядный монашек смотрит на тебя свысока и норовит "гурить" по всяким мелочам.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот что Корнев пишет о Шри-Ланке: 
> Буддийская сангха в Шри-Ланке состоит из сект Сиам-никая, Амарапура-никая и Раманния-никая. Наиболее влиятельна и богата Сиам-никая (создана в 1762 г.), объединяющая около 14 тыс. монахов. Отличительной особенностью этой секты является то, что в ней представлены главным образом сингалы-землевладельцы, принадлежащие к высшей касте гойгама. С момента зарождения эта секта опиралась на кандийскую аристократию из подкасты радала и феодально-помещичью верхушку из касты гойгама.
> .


Никаи Шри-Ланки скорее линии передач, слово секта ну никак не подходит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я допускаю, что возможно им так привычно, но претендовать на мировую рилигию такой буддизм не сможет. По отзывам русских бхикшу из ЮВА, что я прочёл на Тхеравада.ру, им достаточно сложно было вписаться в иную культурную среду, где самый заурядный монашек смотрит на тебя свысока и норовит "гурить" по всяким мелочам.


имхо: Эн-ский(можно поставить любую национальность) буддист-неофит, всех буддистов - самый буддийский. Понимание самое правильное, праведность самая правильная, практика самая правильная и всё-всё-всё самое чистое, историческое, ортодоксальное, прям как в текстах написанное  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> Никаи Шри-Ланки скорее линии передач, слово секта ну никак не подходит.


Не придирайтесь к словам, речь то не об это шла.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я бы ихнее "будущее" предпочел бы видеть после преодаления всех варно-кастовых-подкастовых и т.п  барьерных явлений. Читал, книги правда советских времен и возможно что все изменилось, что эту кастовую барьерность ни сикхи не смогли преодолеть, ни даже христианские общины Индии. Агапе проводят разбившись по этим группам и не смешиваются, что для христианского духа нонсенс. Но возможно это местечковые пережитки и не сплошь так.
> А вот что Корнев пишет о Шри-Ланке: 
> Буддийская сангха в Шри-Ланке состоит из сект Сиам-никая, Амарапура-никая и Раманния-никая. Наиболее влиятельна и богата Сиам-никая (создана в 1762 г.), объединяющая около 14 тыс. монахов. Отличительной особенностью этой секты является то, что в ней представлены главным образом сингалы-землевладельцы, принадлежащие к высшей касте гойгама. С момента зарождения эта секта опиралась на кандийскую аристократию из подкасты радала и феодально-помещичью верхушку из касты гойгама.
> 
> Я допускаю, что возможно им так привычно, но претендовать на мировую рилигию такой буддизм не сможет. По отзывам русских бхикшу из ЮВА, что я прочёл на Тхеравада.ру, им достаточно сложно было вписаться в иную культурную среду, где самый заурядный монашек смотрит на тебя свысока и норовит "гурить" по всяким мелочам.


Там-же у Корнева написано:

Появление однокастной буддийской организации – Сиам-никаи – естественно, нарушило социальный порядок традиционного сингальского общества и вызвало протесты со стороны буддийских монахов, не вошедших в это братство и тем самым оказавшихся как бы «ненастоящими» монахами и, следовательно, отстраненными от государственной политической системы.
В начале XIX в. несколько монахов, не принадлежавших к секте гойгама, получили посвящение в монахи в Бирме (г. Амарапура, около Мандалая) и по возвращении на остров организовали ряд церемоний упасампады в различных районах Ланки. Получившие посвящение на этих церемониях создали новое общество – Амарапура-никаю, свободное от кастовых ограничений.
Наконец, в третьей четверти XIX в. появилась, третья секта – Раманния-никая, которая ближе всего к понятию «братство нищенствующих монахов».

Я слышал что у современных буддистов Индии, нет кастового различия, в отличии от других там религий. Хотя возможно современные буддисты Индии, в большинстве своём, наверное из неприкасаемых состоят.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не придирайтесь к словам, речь то не об это шла.


Это Учение Будды, традиции Тхеравада, так как оно передаётся на Шри-Ланке.
Это и есть живая традиция передачи опыта постижения, и практики ведущей к нему, в жизни.
Нет других буддизмов, кроме живой, естественной, непрерывной передачи Дхаммы в традиционных странах.

----------


## Максим&

> Там-же у Корнева написано:
> 
> Появление однокастной буддийской организации – Сиам-никаи – естественно, нарушило социальный порядок традиционного сингальского общества и вызвало протесты со стороны буддийских монахов, не вошедших в это братство и тем самым оказавшихся как бы «ненастоящими» монахами и, следовательно, отстраненными от государственной политической системы.
> В начале XIX в. несколько монахов, не принадлежавших к секте гойгама, получили посвящение в монахи в Бирме (г. Амарапура, около Мандалая) и по возвращении на остров организовали ряд церемоний упасампады в различных районах Ланки. Получившие посвящение на этих церемониях создали новое общество – Амарапура-никаю, свободное от кастовых ограничений.
> Наконец, в третьей четверти XIX в. появилась, третья секта – Раманния-никая, которая ближе всего к понятию «братство нищенствующих монахов».
> 
> Я слышал что у современных буддистов Индии, нет кастового различия, в отличии от других там религий. Хотя возможно современные буддисты Индии, в большинстве своём, наверное из неприкасаемых состоят.


Тем не менее, Сиам-никая это наиболее многочисленная и влиятелтная в экономическом и политическом плане никая, которой принадлежит большая часть земель, доходов,..."газет,пароходов".

----------


## Максим&

> Это Учение Будды, традиции Тхеравада, так как оно передаётся на Шри-Ланке.
> Это и есть живая традиция передачи опыта постижения, и практики ведущей к нему, в жизни.
> Нет других буддизмов, кроме живой, естественной, непрерывной передачи Дхаммы в традиционных странах.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это Учение Будды, традиции Тхеравада, так как оно передаётся на Шри-Ланке.
> Это и есть живая традиция передачи опыта постижения, и практики ведущей к нему, в жизни.
> Нет других буддизмов, кроме живой, естественной, непрерывной передачи Дхаммы в традиционных странах.


Вы раньше были Германн?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


А по Вашему, что вся традиционная Сангха  должна быть не от мира сего. 
Или придерживаться западных культурных ценностей (не говорю что они плохи - для нас). При жизни Будды Сангхе тоже в дары подносили и земли и парки и другие средства к существованию. Сангху поддерживали далеко не бедные банкиры, ростовщики, купцы, правители....
Также не все бхиккху созерцателями были, были и администраторы, и наставники АбхиДхаммы, и наставники Винаи, и даже занимающиеся всякими ремёслами связанными с бытом, а также были и просто бездельники.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017)

----------


## Максим&

> А по Вашему, что вся традиционная Сангха  должна быть не от мира сего. 
> Или придерживаться западных культурных ценностей (не говорю что они плохи - для нас). При жизни Будды Сангхе тоже в дары подносили и земли и парки и другие средства к существованию. Сангху поддерживали далеко не бедные банкиры, ростовщики, купцы, правители....
> Также не все бхиккху созерцателями были, были и администраторы, и наставники АбхиДхаммы, и наставники Винаи, и даже занимающиеся всякими ремёслами связанными с бытом, а также были и просто бездельники.


Если земельные угодья, общинный капитал, общественное влияние  используются в целях накопительства и приобретения высокого статуса в обществе и поддержке своих политических программ, то тогда -да, по мне лучше быть не от мира сего. Впрочем Будда об этом упадке говорил не раз.
Но мы вообще-то о кастах размышляли, а не о богатстве. И способна ли религия( в данном случае индийская традиция) в которой ещё сильны  кастовые барьеры иметь какое-то серьёзное "будущее" помимо своего культурного региона. Это все равно, что говорить об иудаизме и его больших мировых перспективах .
ВН. признайтесь, вы в прошлой жизни не работали в комитете цензуры?:-)

----------


## Shus

> В начале XIX в. несколько монахов, не принадлежавших к секте гойгама, получили посвящение в монахи в Бирме (г. Амарапура, около Мандалая) и по возвращении на остров организовали ряд церемоний упасампады в различных районах Ланки. Получившие посвящение на этих церемониях создали новое общество – Амарапура-никаю, свободное от кастовых ограничений.


Амарапура-никаю основали выходцы из прибрежной касты салагама (Salagama).
У них там и в парламенте это деление присутствует. Причем это скорее не "касты" в точном индийском смысле, а территориальные этно-профессиональные исторически сложившиеся сообщества.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но мы вообще-то о кастах размышляли, а не о богатстве. И способна ли религия( в данном случае индийская традиция) в которой ещё сильны  кастовые барьеры иметь какое-то серьёзное "будущее" помимо своего культурного региона. Это все равно, что говорить об иудаизме и его больших мировых перспективах .
> ВН. признайтесь, вы в прошлой жизни не работали в комитете цензуры?:-)


То, что Вы в последних  сообщениях  о новообращённых в буддизм далитах, то это сразу и не поймёшь, больше на обсуждение буддизма ЮВА было похоже :-)
Ведь далиты, то какраз против кастовости, в том числе и в мышлении. Они же бывшие неприкасаемые. 
Вот в агл.вики можно прочесть немного о них, чтоб хоть какое-то  понимание этого движения было (а то Вы моё сообщение о них наоборот переиначили : )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalit_Buddhist_movement

(п.с. прошлой жизни не помню, кем был не знаю :-)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не, ну вобще капец... 
> Вы как-то всему, что на заборе в интернете доверяете.


Согласен.




> Вот вполне приличная книжка (в отличии от прошлых) с достаточно современными трактовками.
> Кратко, почти конспективно, но в принципе все охвачено.
> Бонгард-Левин Г.М. "Древняя Индия. История и культура".
> 
> P.S. А это для особых любителей Хараппы: http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/res...appanSeals.pdf


Еще для любителей Хараппы:
The Origins of Yoga and Tantra: Indic Religions to the Thirteenth Century
За Geoffrey Samuel
https://books.google.com/books?id=JA...sec=frontcover
http://www.cambridge.org/se/academic...teenth-century

Об истоках буддийской медитации:
Alexander Wynne, The Origin of Buddhist Meditation
https://books.google.com/books?id=El...sec=frontcover

Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11689#msg11689

----------

Aion (30.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016), Дмитрон (16.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

жалко: ютуб заблокирован, гугл заблокирован, на дхаммару не пускает сервер.

----------


## Shus

> Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию:http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11689#msg11689


Современный авторитет и очень плодовитый автор по теме родины буддизма и всему, что связано с Магадхой- Бронкхорст (Bronkhorst J.)
У него есть вполне серьезная теория об особой этно-культурной территории (и одноименная книга) "Great Magadha" (я правда только полистал/почитал выборочно). Там о  Магадхе как о не вполне арийской и уж точно не брахманской окраине, а также о шраманстве, буддизме и пр..

Ну масса статей, в т.ч. даже такая: Bronkhorst J. "Does Buddhism have Central Eurasian roots"

----------


## Ассаджи

> на дхаммару не пускает сервер.


Я сейчас убрал блокировку для КНР.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию:
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11689#msg11689


По ссылке получается, что Хараппа была страной со смешанным населением, с преобладанием индо-европейского элемента. Что индо-арии автохтонны. И завоевания не было.
Это одна из версий. Я насколько понял, наличие письменности у харрапчан игнорируется.

"Язык
Довольно популярна гипотеза о том, что языком этой письменности был протодравидский язык (см. дравидийские языки); в частности, её поддерживала группа Ю. В. Кнорозова. Впервые эту гипотезу высказал испанец Э. Эрас (англ.)русск.[13] в 1940 году).

Этой трактовке не противоречат глоттохронологические данные по дравидийским языкам, относящие их распад к 2300—2200 годам до н. э. Кроме того, П. А. Гринцер считает возможным связать с хараппской письменностью легендарные указания древнетамильских источников на древнюю литературную традицию трех санг[14].

По данным группы Кнорозова, язык агглютинативного типа[15], отсутствие в нём префиксов исключает возможную принадлежность текстов к индоевропейским и шумерскому языкам, а особенности агглютинации исключают тюрко-монгольские языки[16].

Лингвист Д. Макэлпин[17] выдвинул гипотезу о родстве эламского и хараппского (протодравидийского) языков; он считает, что прародина эламо-дравидов — район современного Ирана. Кроме того, иногда отмечают сближения между сино-тибетскими и дравидийскими языками.

Давлетшин и Беляев считают надежным толкование группы Кнорозова о выделении в именной морфологии минимум трех падежей и трех склонений. При этом знак 176 (номер по Махадевану) — показатель дательного падежа, знак 342 толкуется как показатель общекосвенного падежа II склонения, знак 211 — показатель общекосвенного падежа III склонения[18]."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...BD%D0%B4%D0%B0

"ХАРАППСКОЕ ПИСЬМО (протоиндийское письмо ) − иероглифы, составляющие морфемно-силлабическую систему (по определению Ю. Кнорозова). С 2900 по 1300 до н.э. обслуживало один из дравидийских языков. Письмо находится в стадии дешифровки. Пиктограммы записывались горизонтально и преимущественно справа налево либо бустрофедоном. Известно более 2 тыс. надписей на керамике, медных пластинах, бронзовых ножах, слоновой кости. Тексты короткие, от 1 до 8 знаков. Ученый Ираватхам Махадеван насчитал 417 графем, включая аллографы и лигатуры. Хараппская иероглифика очевидно родственна эламской (см. Клинопись), равно как и то, что эти две письменности обслуживали дравидийские языки. Принадлежность хараппского языка к дравидийским определяется агглютинативным строением и, например, тем, что слово mina обозначает одновременно «рыба» и «звезда». Дравидийский народ брахуи до сих пор обитает в Пакистане, Афганистане (в районах Калата, Саравана и Джхалавана), Иране и Туркмении; ассимилируются белуджами, а также синдхами."
"Как уже говорилось, хараппское письмо относится к морфемно-силлабическим, поскольку каждый знак здесь обозначает грамматическую часть слова. Такая система письма хорошо подходит агглютинативным языкам, к которым, как известно, относится и хараппский язык."

http://rbardalzo.narod.ru/4/harap.html
Лит.: 
Альбедиль М.Ф., Протоиндийская цивилизация. Очерки культуры, М., 1994; ее же , Типы протоиндийских надписей // древние системы письма. Этническая семиотика, М., 1986; Маккей Э., Древнейшая культура долины Инда, М., 1951; Кнорозов Ю.В., Неизвестные тексты // Забытые системы письма, 1981; его же, Протоиндийские надписи. К проблеме дешифровки // Советская этнография, 1981, №5; Бонгард-Левин Г.М., Упадок хараппской цивилизации и вопрос об арийском нашествии // Народы Азии и Африки, М., 1963; Meriggi P., Zur Indus Schrift // Zeitschrift der Deutschen Morgenbländischen Gessellschaft Leipzig, 1933, Bd.12; Mahadevan I., Dravidian Parallels in Proto-Indian Script // Journal of Tamil Studies, Madras, 1970, vol.2, №1; Hevesy M.G., Sur une Écriture Ocèanienne Paraissant d'Origine Neolithique // Bulletin de la Société Préhistorique Française, Paris, 1933.
Ссылки:
http://ancientscripts.com/indus.html
http://www.harappa.com/script/index.html
http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mindusscript.html 
http://www.hindu.com/mag/2007/02/04/...0400260500.htm
http://www.safarmer.com/indus/M-495.jpg 
http://www.safarmer.com/downloads/

----------


## Дмитрон

"Модели происхождения индоевропейцев можно условно разделить на европейские и азиатские. Из европейских наиболее распространённая среди лингвистов и археологов курганная гипотеза предполагает, что прародиной индоевропейцев была территория Северного Причерноморья в междуречье Днепра и Волги, а сами они представляли собой полукочевое население степных районов современных востока Украины и юга России, жившее в этих местах в V—IV тыс. до н. э. С предками индоевропейцев обычно идентифицируется население, относящееся к среднестоговской, самарской и ямной культурам. В дальнейшем в связи с переходом этих племён к бронзовому веку и приручением лошади начались интенсивные миграции индоевропейских племён в различных направлениях. При этом происходила языковая ассимиляция индоевропейцами местного доиндоевропейского населения (см. Старая Европа), что приводило к тому, что современные носители индоевропейских языков значительно различаются по расово-антропологическому типу."

"Схема миграций индоевропейцев в 4000-1000 гг. до н. э. в соответствии с «курганной гипотезой». Розовая область соответствует предполагаемой прародине индоевропейцев (самарская и среднестоговская культуры). Оранжевая область соответствует территории расселения носителей индоевропейских языков к 1000 г. до н. э."
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...B9%D1%86%D1%8B
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/27983

----------


## Ассаджи

> По ссылке получается, что Хараппа была страной со смешанным населением, с преобладанием индо-европейского элемента. Что индо-арии автохтонны. И завоевания не было.
> Это одна из версий. Я насколько понял, наличие письменности у харрапчан игнорируется.


Откуда такой вывод об автохтонности? И об игнорировании письменности?

Тут нужно различать гены и культуру. Например, племена мурома, мещера, перм и весь ассимилировались и сейчас их потомки говорят по-русски.

Аналогично арии были генетически довольно разнородны, как подчеркивает Майкл Витцель:
http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~w...-3.pdf#page=10

Важно то, что их язык был в основном перенят местным населением, с заметными видоизменениями. Например, местные племена порой не могли различать и произносить некоторые звуки и звукосочетания, и поэтому их меняли.

Как пишет Брайан Левман:

"common traits belong to the Indo-Aryan languages (OI, MI, New Indo-Aryan), Munda and Dravidian but are not shared by Indo-Aryan’s closest cousin, Iranian. The mechanism which creates these shared features is extensive bilingualism, resulting from the interaction and intermarriage of the Indo-Aryan speaking immigrants and the local population. Emeneau calls the process “Indianization” of the Indo-European (IE) component in the Indic linguistic scene (1956: 7); that is, borrowing of certain lexemic, phonological and structural elements from the pre-existent languages"

http://www.degruyter.com/view/j/jsal...xml?format=INT

Аналогично финно-угорские языки повлияли на формирование русского: https://vk.com/topic-15162325_22994838

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.05.2017), Шуньяананда (02.05.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Откуда такой вывод об автохтонности? И об игнорировании письменности?
> 
> Тут нужно различать гены и культуру. Например, племена мурома, мещера, перм и весь ассимилировались и сейчас их потомки говорят по-русски.
> Аналогично финно-угорские языки повлияли на формирование русского: https://vk.com/topic-15162325_22994838


Это доказано, русские это наполовину славяне, наполовину финно-угры.
Потому, что территория Московской Руси - территория финно-угров.
Но славяне пришлые, так же и с индо-ариями.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Фонетическое упрощение индоевропейских языков вполне естественный процесс, зафиксированный в той или иной степени в развитии всех языков этой семьи. В независимости от соприкосновения с носителями других языковых групп.

Носители же дравидийских языков  имеют определённую локацию:


Как видно по карте  распространение дравидского населения практически отсутствует как  на территории Магатхи, так и на территории Капилаватху, страны Сакьев  (северней Магадхи). 


Языки распространённые там относятся к _бихари_, они в отличие от _хинди_, _панджаби_ и  _бенгали_ - испытали наименее влияния_ дравидийских_. Также и _пали_ классический индоарийский _пракрит_, получивший сильное фонетическое упрощение, скорее всего уже в процессе разработки грамматики во время распространения буддизма, но никак не имеющий  _дравидиских_ следов влияния.

(п.с. Да и судя по воинственности Сакьев и их соседей, вряд ли возможна была хоть какая-то ассимиляция, можно вспомнить хотя бы полное уничтожение кшатриев рода Сакья(за исключением ставших бхиккху) захватившими их соседями, и это уже во время Будды. Ну а, то что влияние ведийских брахманов в обществе, там было слабо, это имхо скорее так и есть. Возможно брахманы имели больший вес как раз на территориях западных или южных  Индий)

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2016), Шуньяананда (28.04.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

это они сместились туда под давлением ариев.

----------


## Дмитрон

закрываю

----------


## Дмитрон

Тема открыта.

Естественно, что Будда Шакьямуни открыл принцип "срединности".
Мог ли Будда данную идею подчеркнуть из имеющихся на тот момент доктрин.

Мне известно, что, например, в конфуцианстве, есть свой принцип срединности, "чжун юнь", если не ошибаюсь.

Время жизни Будды совпадает с "осью времен", когда в разных частях света возникали разные философские идеи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если мы посмотрим на Будду, бросившего семью и ставшего странствующим отшельником, и на Конфуция, отрастившего пузико и ставшего министром сельского хозяйства небольшой европейской страны, появляются мысли, что под принципом срединности они имели в виду несколько разные вещи.

----------

Won Soeng (30.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2017), Нико (30.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Если мы посмотрим на Будду, бросившего семью и ставшего странствующим отшельником, и на Конфуция, отрастившего пузико и ставшего министром сельского хозяйства небольшой европейской страны, становится появляются мысли, что под принципом срединности они имели в виду несколько разные вещи.


То есть, буддийский срединный путь (избегание крайностей) уникален и Будда Шакьямуни впервые в истории его обосновал?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я думаю, буддийское понимание срединного пути достаточно уникально. Насчёт «впервые в истории» не уверен (а как же будды прошлого?), но думаю, что можно и так сказать в некотором приближении.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2016), Нико (30.03.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Существуют ли признаки возникновения буддизма в историческом смысле в Хараппской цивилизации?
> 
> На мой взгляд арийцы привнесли на территорию Индии основной свой принцип кастовости, который буддизм не признает.


Будда признавал варны как таковые, как социальную структуру. Он отрицал претензии брахманов на особую духовность, на то что якобы они по рождению духовно чище. Постоянно читаю ПК и пока не встретил даже намека на то, что Будда подвергает сомнению законность власти кхаттиев, наоборот много есть Сутт, в которых проводится четкое различие скажем между кхаттиями и домохозяевами, различие основанное на присущих им качествах, а не только на факте принадлежности к варне.

----------


## Альф

Мысль интересная.
Но, Готама получил образование при дворе, а все его учителя "по ту сторону" дворца были приверженцами индуистских традиций, хотя некоторые из них и могли идти в разрез так сказать с центральной брахманской линией. Сам он использовал йогические практики, просто как бы развил учение брахманов и антибрахманов, распростер его за пределы классических систем, нашел новые горизонты.
Любопытно другое, выделить бы действительно, не характерные классическому индуизму культы, которые имели распространение в то время. И определить их коренья

----------


## Ассаджи

> Также и _пали_ классический индоарийский _пракрит_, получивший сильное фонетическое упрощение, скорее всего уже в процессе разработки грамматики во время распространения буддизма, но никак не имеющий  _дравидиских_ следов влияния.


Как русский язык стал похож по звучанию на финно-угорские языки (мордовский и другие), так и среднеиндийские языки (пали и другие) стали несколько похожи на дравидийские по звучанию:

https://books.google.com/books?id=hT...=PA86&lpg=PA86

В пали следов этого влияния меньше, чем в позднейших языках, но они есть.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.05.2017), Шуньяананда (02.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как русский язык стал похож по звучанию на финно-угорские языки (мордовский и другие), так и среднеиндийские языки (пали и другие) стали несколько похожи на дравидийские по звучанию:
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=hT...=PA86&lpg=PA86
> 
> В пали следов этого влияния меньше, чем в позднейших языках, но они есть.


Спорить не хочу, но не согласен.
Так для интереса сравните русский например с сербским, македонским ... , а затем с какимто угро-финским. Тоже самое любой индийский с родственными этой же  группе  напр. с фарси, дари, пушту, а затем с какимто из дравидийских.
В том числе не только языки, но и звучание.

Приведённая Вами гипотеза, касательно что русского, что индийских(которые индоевропейской семьи) - сильно заполитизирована и устаревшая.
Исходя из неё вообще получается , что и иранские языки имеют влияние дравидийских, и южнославянские финоугрских - что практически невозможно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Стоит напомнить, что гипотезу арийского вторжения часто оспаривают. В частности, с использованием инструментария генетики:



> “The supposed Aryan invasion of India 3,000–4,000 years before present therefore did not make a major splash in the Indian gene pool. This is especially counter-indicated by the presence of equal, though very low, frequencies of the western Eurasian mtDNA types in both southern and northern India. Thus, the ‘caucasoid’ features of south Asians may best be considered ‘pre-caucasoid’ — that is, part of a diverse north or north-east African gene pool that yielded separate origins for western Eurasian and southern Asian populations over 50,000 years ago.”
> 
> 
> Here again, the Eurasian connection is therefore traced to the original migration out of Africa. On* the genetic level, “the supposed Aryan invasion of India 3000-4000 years ago was much less significant than is generally believed.”*

----------

Илья_Р (26.07.2017)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Как русский язык стал похож по звучанию на финно-угорские языки (мордовский и другие), так и среднеиндийские языки (пали и другие) стали несколько похожи на дравидийские по звучанию:
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=hT...=PA86&lpg=PA86
> 
> В пали следов этого влияния меньше, чем в позднейших языках, но они есть.


Да, и вроде бы это давно всеми признанные факты. Есть и более основательные случаи, подтверждающие эту теорию влияния на фонетику. Японский. Это ответвление алтайских языков, но фонетика абсолютно другая и долго не признавали многие что японский прямой родственник алтайских, а всё просто, фонетику он взял от австроазиатских языков, когда было смешение прото-японцев говоривших на диалекте древне-алтайского с соседями племенами австразиатоязычными.

----------

Ассаджи (24.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> "Будда был шраманом, «муни», основателем и последователем неведического и небрахманского учения, *корни которого нельзя проследить в ведической религии*. Истоки шраманских течений уходят в доведическую и доарийскую эпоху индийской культуры. Муни, яти и вратьи ведической эры были продолжателями отшельнической традиции хараппской культуры, и высшей точкой этого движения явилось возникновение буддизма в 6-м веке до н.э. [161А]"
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/misc/studies.html#r_toc6
> 
> 
> Почитал на Дхамма.ру про причины падения буддизма в Индии, и наткнулся на интересную версию, описанную выше.
> 
> В свое время из университетского курса знаю, что до арийцев в Индии были развитые цивилизации. Хараппа и Мохенджо даро.
> 
> ...


Можно проследить корни шраманизма по датированным текстам.

Самые древние независимые от ведийского ритуала лесные философы упоминаются в добуддийских брихадараньяка и чхандогья упанишадах.

Там фигурируют две шраманские школы, брахма-вадины и локаятики материалисты, являвшиеся кстати все кшатриями.

Некий шраманизм якобы в хараппской культуре - это лишь предположение об истоках адживикизма (очень необычного для всей индийской духовности), твердых доказательств этому нет.

В Мохенджо-Даро и Хараппе была своя ритуальная локальная религия, очевидно с жертвоприношениями и культом богини матери.

Нет никаких свидетельств, что она была древнее религии вторгшихся ведйских ариев, просто она была иной.

Кстати религия ведийских ариев напрямую восходила к реконструируемой сегодня праиндоевропейской религии.

Т.е. поменьше читайте глупости участников Дхамма.ру, а побольше изучайте научную востоковедческую литературу.

Никакой доказанной связи буддизма с до-арийской культурой нет, кроме печатей жрецов сидящих со скрещенными ногами, в странных головных уборах.

Указывают ли скрещенные ноги на буддизм? Конечно нет, на шиваизм они также не указывают.

Более того, такая связь совершенно не нужна, буддизм сегодня является самодостаточной мировой религией, а всякие там йоги, санкхьи, джайнизмы, шайвизмы так и остались духовными пигмеями.

----------


## Амир

> "Будда был шраманом, «муни», основателем и последователем неведического и небрахманского учения, *корни которого нельзя проследить в ведической религии*. Истоки шраманских течений уходят в доведическую и доарийскую эпоху индийской культуры. Муни, яти и вратьи ведической эры были продолжателями отшельнической традиции хараппской культуры, и высшей точкой этого движения явилось возникновение буддизма в 6-м веке до н.э. [161А]"
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/misc/studies.html#r_toc6
> 
> 
> Почитал на Дхамма.ру про причины падения буддизма в Индии, и наткнулся на интересную версию, описанную выше.
> 
> В свое время из университетского курса знаю, что до арийцев в Индии были развитые цивилизации. Хараппа и Мохенджо даро.
> 
> ...


На самом деле, Буддизм имеет свои корни в Природе Будды, как впрочем о древняя Индия со всеми учениями.  :Smilie:

----------


## Леон И

Стоит также напомнить, что индская цивилизация не была собственно индийской. 

Это территориально Пакистан, далековато от большинства культовых мест хинду-даршан.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это территориально Пакистан, далековато от большинства культовых мест хинду-даршан.


Пакистан - выделившаяся на религиозной почве территория Индостана .
Там теже индусы живут, что и в Индии, только что мусульмане. И говорят в основном на _урду_, что практически тот тотже хинди.
Искусственное современное разделение, как напр. отделили таджиков от остальных парсов и таджицкий язык от фарси.

А вот, что там было и кто там жил до седьмого века христианской эры ?

----------


## Леон И

Индостан - это географический термин, он с религией имеет мало общего.

Границы Бхаратии в смрити определяются ареалом обитания особой антилопы.

Бхаратия тем и особая, что только в ее пределах дозволено совершать яджны...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индостан - это географический термин, он с религией имеет мало общего.
> 
> Границы Бхаратии в смрити определяются ареалом обитания особой антилопы.
> 
> Бхаратия тем и особая, что только в ее пределах дозволено совершать яджны...


Там и сейчас животных режут.

Вопрос был кто в основной массе жил на территории Пакистана (Афганистана, Таджикистана, Узбекистана ) до прихода туда ислама ?
Какой народ ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?

(п.с. А где Шри Патанджали(автор Махабхашья) родился, Арья Асанга, Васубандху и другие. И они: 
Какой народ ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?
)

----------


## Леон И

На российских мясохладобойнях тоже животных режут.

Даже территория Индии не целиком попадает под признаки Бхарата варши.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На российских мясохладобойнях тоже животных режут.
> 
> Даже территория Индии не целиком попадает под признаки Бхарата варши.


На вопрос отвечать будете:
Вопрос был кто в основной массе жил на территории Пакистана (Афганистана, Таджикистана, Узбекистана ) до прихода туда ислама ?
Какой народ ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?

А где Шри Патанджали(автор Махабхашья) родился, Арья Асанга, Васубандху и другие. И они: 
Какой народ ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?

(п.с. 
Какую Индию Александр Двурогий повоевал ?
Откуда дикие арабы науку и культуру переняли?
Что за территории?
Кто там жил (да и сейчас потомки их, память о предках и роде, потерявшие живут):
Какой народ ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?
)

----------


## Леон И

Вы с самим собой разговариваете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы с самим собой разговариваете?


Где территория, на которой поэты рши вечные мелодии услыхали, и запечатлев не столь значимыми словами те вечные звучанья ритма, такта, метра и мелодий, потомкам передали под названьем Вед ?

Что было там до прихода ислама ?
Какой народ там жил ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ?

----------


## Леон И

Риши путешествуют по всей вселенной, согласно традиции хинду.

Согласно типитаке их последний раз видели поселившимися в хижинах, на берегу океана,

перед битвой Сакки с Самбарой, что позволяет предположить, что это даже не берег нашей Джамбу двипы, а один из иных материков тонких планов бытия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Риши путешествуют по всей вселенной, согласно традиции хинду.
> 
> Согласно типитаке их последний раз видели поселившимися в хижинах, на берегу океана,
> 
> перед битвой Сакки с Самбарой, что позволяет предположить, что это даже не берег нашей Джамбу двипы, а один из иных материков тонких планов бытия.


Тоесть отвечать о народе, культуре и цивилизации на территориях занимающих современными Пакистаном, Афганистаном, Таджикистаном, о том что там было и кто жил от времени прихода туда индоариев и  до седьмого  века нашей эры Вы отказываетесь.

Назовите хотябы где находилась территория Индии которую завоевал Александр Македонский.

(что касается Вашего утверждения :
-Стоит также напомнить, что индская цивилизация не была собственно индийской (с)
То - индская цивилизация развивалась в долине реки Инд в 3000—1000 годах до нашей эры )
В 1000 годах до нашей эры,  орды кочевых арийцев только  подступали с северо-запада к долине Инда, открывающей им дорогу до захвата непосредственно полуострова Индостан. Все(вайшйа) ведомые своими раджами под  песнопения своих брахманов(в кибитках путешествующих по вселенной )) призывающих удачу в войне, добыче, приплоде скота и мужского поголовья воинов и пастухов )
Индийская цивилизация ещё только должна была возникнуть, когда индская уже давно канула в лету.  )

----------

Ассаджи (26.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> Тоесть отвечать о народе, культуре и цивилизации на территориях занимающих современными Пакистаном, Афганистаном, Таджикистаном, о том что там было и кто жил от времени прихода туда индоариев и  до седьмого  века нашей эры Вы отказываетесь.
> 
> Назовите хотябы где находилась территория Индии которую завоевал Александр Македонский.
> 
> (что касается Вашего утверждения :
> -Стоит также напомнить, что индская цивилизация не была собственно индийской (с)
> То - индская цивилизация развивалась в долине реки Инд в 3000—1000 годах до нашей эры )
> В 1000 годах до нашей эры,  орды кочевых арийцев только  подступали с северо-запада к долине Инда, открывающей им дорогу до захвата непосредственно полуострова Индостан. Все(вайшйа) ведомые своими раджами под  песнопения своих брахманов(в кибитках путешествующих по вселенной )) призывающих удачу в войне, добыче, приплоде скота и мужского поголовья воинов и пастухов )
> Индийская цивилизация ещё только должна была возникнуть, когда индская уже давно канула в лету.  )


Я отвечаю только на тематические вопросы, о религии.

Например о том, что буддизм точно не имеет корней в индской цивилизации.

Она не была буддийской ни разу.

Неадекватные вопросы - просто игнорирую, имея на это полное право.

----------


## Леон И

Религия существовавшая в древности на территории современного Пакистана - не была индуистской, брахманской или ведийской.

Индуизм тогда еще не создали, брахманизм тоже был позже, а ведийская религия была внешней.

Также локально они существовали в других местах Индостана.

Очевидно, что она не была и буддийской, т.к. буддизм возник намного позже, из брахманизма и прото-санкхьи, тоже в другом месте.

Будда был первоначально кшатрием придворного брахманизма, а его новыми учителями были санкхьяики, хоть он и не удовлетворился их учением,

Первыми учениками Будды были лесные медитаторы, скорее всего тоже ушедшие из разных даршан, искать истину.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Религия существовавшая в древности на территории современного Пакистана - не была индуистской, брахманской или ведийской.
> 
> Индуизм тогда еще не создали, брахманизм тоже был позже, а ведийская религия была внешней.
> 
> Также локально они существовали в других местах Индостана.
> 
> .


Культура условно названная индской или харапской - существовала и исчезла на этой территории до прихода туда индоариев.  А начиная с 10-го века до нашей эры, на территории  Пакистана - существовала чисто индийская культура, причём во время расцвета буддийской цивилизации - буддийская культура. 
Забывая о этом - Вы просто путаете людей и вводите в заблуждение.

----------


## Леон И

> Культура условно названная индской или харапской - существовала и исчезла на этой территории до прихода туда индоариев.  А начиная с 10-го века до нашей эры, на территории  Пакистана - существовала чисто индийская культура, причём во время расцвета буддийской цивилизации - буддийская культура. 
> Забывая о этом - Вы просто путаете людей и вводите в заблуждение.


То, что вы пишете не имеет отношения к данной теме.

Ибо буддизм не имеет корни в хараппской цивилизации и ее религии.

Разные исторические эпохи, разные государства, народы, разные территории.

Это вы вводите людей в заблуждение, причем уже не первый раз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разные исторические эпохи, разные государства, народы.
> 
> .


Да.



> ...разные территории.
> 
> .


Нет.

----------


## Леон И

Разные разные.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разные разные.


По территории Пакистана, временем нпр. от жизни Будды и до седьмого века нашей эры:
Какой народ там жил ?
Какой культуры ?
Какого языка ?
Каких джати, готр и варн ? 

Ну и попутно вопрос, какие территории Индии покорил Александр Македонский ?
(узнайте современные географические привязки)

----------


## Леон И

Буддизм территориально с Непала начинается.

Поэтому для ваших экзотичных теорий вам нужно доказать связи.

Связь народов населявших в древности территорию Непала с народами населявшими в древности территорию Пакистана.

Дальше вам следует как-то обесценить временные интервалы, между событиями.

Флаг вам в руки, приступайте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм территориально с Непала начинается.
> 
> Поэтому для ваших экзотичных теорий вам нужно доказать связи.
> 
> Связь народов населявших в древности территорию Непала с народами населявшими в древности территорию Пакистана.
> 
> Дальше вам следует как-то обесценить временные интервалы, между событиями.
> 
> Флаг вам в руки, приступайте.


И Вам напишу, то что написал в другой теме, плюс немного добавлю:

Рода говорящие на арийских диалектах и являющихся длительное время единой мировоззренческой общностью, с чётким отделением от других по чётким этническим, языковым, мировоззренческим и прочим критериям свой-чужой.

Они все исторические индусы, по тем же принципам, что и все исторические греки - греки, а все исторические скифы - скифы и т.д.


По тем же принципам античные и средневековые Индии - Индия, как и античные и средневековые Греции - Греция...

И античная и средневековая Индия - это территории таких современных стран, как то Шри-Ланка, Индия, Непал, Пакистан, Афганистан, Таджикистан и большая часть Ирана.
Те разделения, государства и границы, что имеются сейчас, это уже более позднее, произошедшее на религиозной и политической почве.

Хотите отделить одних исторических индусов от других и одни исторические Индии отделить от других, то почему тогда не разделить античных греков как разные народы и античные Греции не поделить по современным геополитическим границам, и не разделить их по разным культурам, и т.д. что будет нонсенс.

Вообщем Уважаемый подучите матчасть (историю, георафию, этнографию)

И вполне поймёте ту общность родов одной этнокультуры и народа,  и не только на территориях современных стран Непал и Пакистан, общность как во время Будды, так и в определённом довольно большом(большом даже для мировой истории) отрезке времени до и после.

----------


## Леон И

> И Вам напишу, то что написал в другой теме, плюс немного добавлю:
> 
> Рода говорящие на арийских диалектах и являющихся длительное время единой мировоззренческой общностью, с чётким отделением от других по чётким этническим, языковым, мировоззренческим и прочим критериям свой-чужой.
> 
> Они все исторические индусы, по тем же принципам, что и все исторические греки - греки, а все исторические скифы - скифы и т.д.
> 
> 
> По тем же принципам античные и средневековые Индии - Индия, как и античные и средневековые Греции - Греция...
> 
> ...


Да не индусы они были.

Индия как огромное цельное государство появляется намного позже.

До этого были раздробленные княжества, с своими этносами и своими религиями, 

были еще малые народы, тоже со всем своим.

Брахманство к этому вообще отношения не имеет.

Вы элементарных вещей не знаете, пишете всякую муть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индия как огромное цельное государство появляется намного позже.
> 
> 
> ....


Конечно, как Республика Индия намного позже.
В тоже время когда и Пакистан выделился
Менее ста лет назад.

А вот как общность территорий заселёнными общностью арийских родов, говорящих на общности арийских диалектов - Индия известна очень давно.
Напр. уже хорошо была известна во времена Александра Македонского, который завоевал часть Индии, а именно территории на которых расположены современные государства - Узбекистан, Таджикистан, Афганистан, и ... о Боги ... он закончил захват Индии на территории современного Пакистана.
Он даже не зашёл на территорию где расположена современная Республика Индия.




> Брахманство к этому вообще отношения не имеет.
> ....


На территории Индии захваченной Александром Македонским - небыло брахманов ?
Это чтото новенькое : )

----------


## Леон И

Македонский был на территории современного Пакистана, всего в трехсотых годах до н.э.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...stsInIndia.jpg

Тема посвящена периоду древней хараппской цивилизации, а также времени Будды.

Спокойной ночи, вам нужно выспаться, а мне больше не пишите.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Македонский был на территории современного Пакистана, всего в трехсотых годах до н.э.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...stsInIndia.jpg
> 
> Тема посвящена периоду древней хараппской цивилизации, а также времени Будды.
> 
> Спокойной ночи, вам нужно выспаться, а мне больше не пишите.


Тоесть во время Александра Македонского на территорий, которую занимает современное госудрство Пакистан - всётаки были брахманы (а также раджи, кшатрии и прочие  арии).
Уже сдвиг.

А после Александра, напр. в первом веке нашей эры, во втором, третьем, четвёртом, пятом ? 

А во время Будды ?
Это всего какихто пару сотен лет до Александра.

----------


## Леон И

> Тоесть во время Александра Македонского на территорий, которую занимает современное госудрство Пакистан - всётаки были брахманы (а также раджи, кшатрии и прочие  арии).
> Уже сдвиг.
> 
> А после Александра, напр. в первом веке нашей эры, во втором, третьем, четвёртом, пятом ? 
> 
> А во время Будды ?
> Это всего какихто пару сотен лет до Александра.


Это у вас сдвиг )

Цивилизация Инда просуществовала 3300-1300 до н. э.

Брахманизм уже во времена Будды деградировал.

Македонский там был в 327 до н. э., встретив толпы адживиков!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это у вас сдвиг )
> 
> Цивилизация Инда просуществовала 3300-1300 до н. э.
> 
> .!


О, чудесно )
Уже и в Википедию заглянули, насчёт индской (хараппской культуры).
Правда советую вики.ру не пользоваться, там ктото недобросовестно правит, лучше заглядывать сюда:
The Indus Valley Civilisation (IVC) was a Bronze Age civilisation (3300–1300 BCE; mature period 2600–1900 BCE) mainly in the northwestern regions of South Asia, extending from what today is northeast Afghanistan to Pakistan and northwest India....
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_Valley_Civilisation)

Вообщем с хронологическими границами ситуация проясняется.

Теперь попробуем вернуться к этому моему сообщению:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post791315

А затем к этому Вашему:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post791280

Понимаете уже, в чём Ваша путаница ?

----------


## Леон И

> О, чудесно )
> Уже и в Википедию заглянули, насчёт индской (хараппской культуры).
> Правда советую вики.ру не пользоваться, там ктото недобросовестно правит, лучше заглядывать сюда:
> The Indus Valley Civilisation (IVC) was a Bronze Age civilisation (3300–1300 BCE; mature period 2600–1900 BCE) mainly in the northwestern regions of South Asia, extending from what today is northeast Afghanistan to Pakistan and northwest India....
> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_Valley_Civilisation)
> 
> Вообщем с хронологическими границами ситуация проясняется.
> 
> Теперь попробуем вернуться к этому моему сообщению:
> ...


Да хоть какую датировку вы возьмете.

У западных и индийских учены они разные.

Но куча лет отделяет, при любом раскладе.

Ситуация уже давно прояснилась, не в вашу пользу.

Не была Индская цивилизация - Индийской цивилизацией.

Это разные понятия в востоковедении.

Разные культуры, разные религии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ранние школы подтверждаются гандхарскими рукописями, 1 век н.э.
> 
> .


Найдены на территории современного государства Афганистан. (это уже даже не территория Пакистан)
Написаны на индоарийском языке\диалекте гандхари индийским письмом кхарошти.

Откуда такое возможо (восклицание)
Там ведь небыло индусов, это не территория индийской цивилизации (удивление)
 Там не обитает особая антилопа (улыбка).

----------


## Леон И

> Найдены на территории современного государства Афганистан. (это уже даже не территория Пакистан)
> Написаны на индоарийском языке\диалекте гандхари индийским письмом кхарошти.
> 
> Откуда такое возможо (восклицание)
> Там ведь небыло индусов, это не территория индийской цивилизации (удивление)
>  Там не обитает особая антилопа (улыбка).


Оттуда.

Языками буддизма первоначально были пракриты.

Индусов как нации и во время Будды еще не было.

Буддисты не верят в брахманские бредни про уникальность страны Бхаратии.

Уникален Джамбу, как материк рождения Будды.

----------


## Леон И

А вот брахманская традиция без санскрита (трех стадий) и вед не существовала.

Также она запрещала запись и даже подслушивание слугами декламаций самхит.

Поэтому не знала и не пользовалась сакральной письменностью, тексты заучивались.

Цивилизация Инда напротив владела письменностью и активно ей пользовалась, в религии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Оттуда.
> 
> Языками буддизма первоначально были пракриты.
> 
> .


Разговорными диалектами всех арийских родов были пракриты.
Пракрит = природный, тоесть естественная разговорная речь.

Санскрит=хорошо сделанный, тоесть грамматически обработанный литературный язык.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> 
> Цивилизация Инда напротив владела письменностью и активно ей пользовалась, в религии.


Голословное утверждение.
Просто были найдены глиняные клейма\печатки. Является ли это письменностью вопрос открытый и дискуссионный.

----------


## Леон И

Языком пришлых (или не пришлых) ариев - был ведийский язык.

Это первоначальная форма санскрита, никаким литературным-обработанным он тогда еще не был.

Также в нем бывали пракритизмы, от взаимодействия с туземцами-дасью или не-ариями.

----------


## Леон И

Ваши данные устарели, в Инде была именно письменность - https://goo.gl/bku26W

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Языком пришлых (или не пришлых) ариев - был ведийский язык.
> 
> Это первоначальная форма санскрита, никаким литературным-обработанным он тогда еще не был.
> 
> Также в нем бывали пракритизмы, от взаимодействия с туземцами-дасью или не-ариями.


Языками  ариев, ещё до того как они пришли на полуостров Индостан, были диалекты близкие к ведийскими.
Пракриты чисто разговорные языки арийских родов древней и средневековой Индии , распространённые также на территория расселения арийских родов, где небыло возможности соприкосновения арйасов с носителями дравидийских языков, пример тому какраз территория Гандхара и диалект и соответствующий среднеиндийский(средне- : по временной шкале) разговорный язык  той местности и того времени - гандхари.


As a term for refined or elaborated speech, the adjective appears only in Epic and Classical Sanskrit in the Manusmṛti and the Mahabharata.[citation needed] The language referred to as saṃskṛta, was the cultured language used for religious and learned discourse in ancient India, *in contrast to the language spoken by the people, prākṛta- "original, natural, normal, artless*."[14]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanskrit

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ваши данные устарели, в Инде была именно письменность - https://goo.gl/bku26W


The Indus script (also known as the Harappan script) is a corpus of symbols produced by the Indus Valley Civilization during the Kot Diji and Mature Harappan periods between 3500 and 1900 BCE. *Most inscriptions containing these symbols are extremely short, making it extremely difficult to judge whether or not these symbols constitute a script used to record a language, or even symbolise a writing system*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_script

----------


## Леон И

Так у любого языка есть диалекты.

На момент сочинения ригведы - это был ведийский язык, именно данного диалекта.

Нет никаких "арийских народов", в ту эпоху, тогда под ариями понимались только уроженцы высших сословий, внутри народа.

----------


## Леон И

> The Indus script (also known as the Harappan script) is a corpus of symbols produced by the Indus Valley Civilization during the Kot Diji and Mature Harappan periods between 3500 and 1900 BCE. *Most inscriptions containing these symbols are extremely short, making it extremely difficult to judge whether or not these symbols constitute a script used to record a language, or even symbolise a writing system*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_script


Письмо, просто они не расшифрованы.

Про это говорят большинство исследователей.

Это и видно, т.к. рисунки идут отдельно от ряда графем.

----------


## Леон И

В брахманизме за такие фокусы запросто запытали бы до смерти.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так у любого языка есть диалекты.
> 
> На момент сочинения ригведы - это был ведийский язык, именно данного диалекта.
> 
> Нет никаких "арийских народов", в ту эпоху, тогда под ариями понимались только уроженцы высших сословий, внутри народа.


В лингвистические и этнологические разделы вики.ру недобросовестные правковители ещё не влезли, так что могу процитировать по русски:

А́рии (авест. airya-, др.-инд. ā́rya-, др.-перс. ariya- или ари́йцы[1] (также индоиранцы[2]) — название народов, говорящих на языках арийской (индоиранской) группы индоевропейской семьи, происходящее *от самоназвания исторических народов Древнего Ирана и Древней Индии* (II—I тыс. до н. э.)...    https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B8

----------


## Леон И

> В лингвистические и этнологические разделы вики.ру недобросовестные правковители ещё не влезли, так что могу процитировать по русски )
> 
> А́рии (авест. airya-, др.-инд. ā́rya-, др.-перс. ariya- или ари́йцы[1] (также индоиранцы[2]) — название народов, говорящих на языках арийской (индоиранской) группы индоевропейской семьи, происходящее *от самоназвания исторических народов Древнего Ирана и Древней Индии* (II—I тыс. до н. э.)...    https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B8


Вы не википедию, а шрути брахманские почитайте.

Далеко не каждый житель Бхаратии был благородной варны.

Да там же на вики и сказано:

В значении «благородный» он объединял три «дваждырождённых» варны (брахманы, кшатрии и вайшьи), противопоставленные шудрам как неарийской по происхождению варне. В значении «народ» им обозначались преимущественно вайшьи (то есть «простой люд») в противопоставление брахманам и кшатриям.

Т.е. шудры не были ариями, а шудр очевидно было большинство.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не википедию, а шрути брахманские почитайте.
> 
> .


Не путайте шрути и смрити )
В шрути все говорящие на древнеиндоарийских - арйас.
И шудр ещётам практически нет, а есть лишь брахманы, кшатрии и остальная арийскайа общность - вайшйа (что и значит - все).
И древнейшие шрути, такие как РигВеды составлены ещё на территориях где небыло дравидийских народов, ещё северней полуострова Индостан, северней  западнейи Гиндукуша . До того как в своём расселении арйас перевалили через Гиндукуш.

----------


## Леон И

> Не путайте шрути и смрити )
> В шрути все говорящие на древнеиндоарийских - арйас.
> И шудр ещётам практически нет, а есть лишь брахманы, кшатрии и остальная арийскайа общность - вайшйа (что и значит - все).
> И шрути, такие как РигВеды составлены ещё на территориях где небыло дравидийских народов, ещё северней полуострова Индостан, северней  западнейи Гиндукуша .


Я ничего не путаю, это вот вы чего-то весь виляете.

В шрути шудры и дасья - не арии и таковыми стать не могут.

См. напр. Кришна Яджур Веда Тайттирия Самхита 7:1:1:6 

и Шатапатха Брахмана 4:1:6, 5:5:4:9, 6:4:4:13.

Язык вед им тоже запрещалось учить.

Нет там понятия "все".

Дравидские народы там тоже были, с ними Индра воевал и покорял, 

делал частью общности, на правах слуг, прежде всего шудрами,

что дотошно запечатлено в гимнах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ничего не путаю, это вот вы чего-то весь виляете.
> 
> В....


Путаете  разные временные и географические датировки.
Всё вкучу сваливаете.

Но ничего, постепенно мы с Вами эти завалы разберём.
Прогресс уже есть.

----------


## Леон И

> Путаете  разные временные и географические датировки.
> Всё вкучу сваливаете.
> 
> Но ничего, постепенно мы с Вами эти завалы разберём.
> Прогресс уже есть.


Ох, не заставляйте меня обратить на вас серьезное внимание.

Думаю, что пока вам достаточно подброшено пищи для переваривания.

Времена форумных экзотических теорий и теоретиков прошло.

Вы очень похожи на Германа, с его архибреднями, а может им и являетесь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Времена форумных экзотических теорий и теоретиков прошло.
> 
> .


Вы почти правы, оно уже подходит к своему истощению и прекращению.
Есть ещё остаточные бурные всплески активности, но это скорее признаки агонии, указывающие на их близкое завершение.

----------

